# Hard For Me To Say This



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I am HUGE Oregon State fan, and I love college football.

Having said that, I have to give the UofO fans a big ole pat on the back for the game last night against USC. That was a GREAT game to watch and even better to see USC go down in flames. That is 4 straight time USC has come to Oregon and lost.

I am hopeful for the Oregon State game against UofO, but what I saw last night makes me very nervous.

Great win UofO. You clearly deserve a BSC bid after that showing.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

USC fan and alumni - NO COMMENT!!!!









azthroop


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry about the Yucks. I'm sure they will do their normal routine and fizzle at the end of the year.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim, I know that was painful for you to say, the game really was one of those great college football games I think any football fan likes to watch. I got lucky and my HS/College buddy invited me down to the game and to spend the morning at the ESPN College Game Day. The game was nothing less then totally amazing from start to finish. The boys are playing with a lot of passion and the amazing thing is they are winning even though we've lost so many key players. Masoli is everything one could hope for in a QB, but the other young players have really stepped up. I will say this though, OSU showed U$C's weakness and I think Chip & Nick used that information very well. Barkley may have thought the noise at Autzen was nothing, but after 6 (or more) false starts I think he realized it impacted the rest of his team. Between OSU & UO I don't think Pete likes the State of Oregon very much at all. Change in Pac-10 rankings is nice to see, and not saying that just being Duck.

I haven't kept up on news from this week, what's the status of Moevao?

Oh, we did mange to get our sign on ESPN during the last hour, had a blast. At the very end we took the sign over to the Moshofsky and low and behold Phil Knight comes walking under our sign... very cool.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I haven't kept up on news from this week, what's the status of Moevao?


Moevao tore ligaments in his right foot when a defensive lineman fell on him during a drill last Tuesday. He is now listed as out for the season...and most likely his OSU career. Riley is asking for a medical hardship year, but the chances of the NCAA granting one are remote.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moevao tore ligaments in his right foot when a defensive lineman fell on him during a drill last Tuesday. He is now listed as out for the season...and most likely his OSU career. Riley is asking for a medical hardship year, but the chances of the NCAA granting one are remote.


That bites! Injuries like these should allow the kids another year I think, I would so much rather see them finish their degree in the first places vs. those that jump ship early without it. I'm sure there are arguments against it too, just doesn't seem right. Felt the same way about Walter Thurmond too.

Cal should be very beatable this upcoming week for the Beavs. I say both Oregon teams go into the Bay area and walk out with a couple of W's!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Moevao tore ligaments in his right foot when a defensive lineman fell on him during a drill last Tuesday. He is now listed as out for the season...and most likely his OSU career. Riley is asking for a medical hardship year, but the chances of the NCAA granting one are remote.


That bites! Injuries like these should allow the kids another year I think, I would so much rather see them finish their degree in the first places vs. those that jump ship early without it. I'm sure there are arguments against it too, just doesn't seem right. Felt the same way about Walter Thurmond too.

Cal should be very beatable this upcoming week for the Beavs. I say both Oregon teams go into the Bay area and walk out with a couple of W's!
[/quote]

A couple of "W's" is perfect!

To make things even worse for Moevao, he has only taken 1 snap in a real game the entire year.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we both know its going to be a crazy unholy Civil War this year, much like the Ducks crashed the Beavs hopes & dreams last year, I know the Beavs will be knocking on the Ducks front door if we are sitting in Rose Bowl (or better) contention come December 3. That game is going to get some serious national attention.


----------

